# A day on the water.



## ronlane (Aug 27, 2021)

How about something different to cool us off as summer winds down.

1) 






2)





3)





4)





5)


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Aug 27, 2021)

-


Good captures and renditions.  

-


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 27, 2021)

ronlane said:


> How about something different to cool us off as summer winds down.
> 
> 1)
> 
> ...


Amazing shots!


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 27, 2021)

Great action shots.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 27, 2021)

Very nice set of action shots. #3 is my favorite.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 27, 2021)

The shoreline and water color reminds me of Draper Lake. You got some real winners there, Ron. Very nice set.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 27, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> The shoreline and water color reminds me of Draper Lake. You got some real winners there, Ron. Very nice set.



Close, it was Thunderbird, just a few miles southeast.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 28, 2021)

@ronlane these are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Number 1 is my favorite, nominated for POTM


----------



## ronlane (Aug 28, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> @ronlane these are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Number 1 is my favorite, nominated for POTM



Thank you Smoke.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 28, 2021)

Good shout.


----------



## zulu42 (Aug 28, 2021)

Really fantastic set.  5 is my pick but they are all so good


----------



## slat (Aug 29, 2021)

Nice set. I like 5 because of the angle.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 31, 2021)

Very nice set! #1 and #3 particularly, but all of them are good.


----------



## johngpt (Sep 1, 2021)

ronlane said:


> How about something different to cool us off as summer winds down.
> 
> 1)
> 
> ...


Marvelously focused and exposed images Ron.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 1, 2021)

Thank you @johngpt.


----------

